# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nje flete nga ditari im

## tetovarja87

po sjelle nje flete nga ditari ime...


03.08.2009


Pasi qe Nena u kethye nga spitali i shkupit ku atje kishte qendruar dy jave rrjeshte per te mare Terapin,Shpresonim se tanime do te jete me mire...
ishte mengjes ku ajo serishte u semur dhe nuk ndjehej aspak mire..

Edhe pse une nuk isha prezente ate ne Spitalin e tetoves e dergojn Motra me dajen,ku prej atje i japin autorizmim urgjente qe ajo te shkoje serishte ne Spitel Ne kryeqytet-shkup...

Ne mbreme po te njejtes dite u nisa une per atje,qe motra te kthehet ne shtepi e une te rrija te fleja me Nenen...

Na treguan mjeket se Nenen ne ora 07 do ta mernin per ta futur ne sallen ku marin dializ,ata persona qe jan te semure nga veshket,pasiqe kishin rene ne perfundim,se kohet e fundit nena ime vuante nga semundja e veshkeve...

I Tregova vellait une per kete gje,dhe ai te nesermen erdhe para s eta mernin nenen..

"mund ta mbijetoje dializen,ose mund te mbetet aty,pra aty te ike nga kjo jete"
ishin keto fjalet qe na tha mjeku para s ete mernin Nenen time per tk ajo sall..

Isha vetem une me vellain,c'te mendojm,c'ka te bejme,na kapi paniku,dhe i lajmeruam keta anatert e tjeter te familjes duke u thene "se per Nenen tone,me s'paska shpetim"

Ate dite 04.08.09 u mblodhen shume anatre te familjes sime aty perderisa nena ime ishte ne dializ,
ne ishim te humbur,te zbehur ,dhe luteshim vazhdimishte qe nena jone te shpetoj..
Shkonim tek dera e asaj salle ta shikonim,ajo mbyllte syte dhe levizte ngadal koken,donte te na thoshte se mire jam...

Pas sy ore,Nena mbaroi me dializen e moren dh e derguan ne spitalin ku ajo qendronte ne Hematologji...

Na theret mjeku mua,otren dhe vellain e madhe,ne nje sall aty per te na thene dicka:
" Nena juaj,a e vereni se ajo nuk eshte me ne vetdije,u munduam te bejme cmos,por deri ketu e ka,tani,si te doni lenja ketu,por sipas mendimit time me mire eshte ta merni ne shtepi,qe aty pran jush te nderoj Jete" ishin keto fjale e motres kryesore..

Me ra e gjith bota mbi koke,ahh Nena ime,filluam te bartasim ne,dolem ne obor dhe sa qe mund bertisnim,o Zote,mos,mos edhe Nenen,mos...

Emorem Nenen dhe e sollem ne Shtepi,e venduam ne krevatim e saj,une duke i rregulluar jastekun,me pa duke qare dhe me tha : "cfare ke,perse qane,mos qaje"
ia ktheva ; "qaje nga gezimi o Nene ,se erdhe ne shtepi,qaje nga ajo se shofe sa miqe na kan ardhure ne shtepi"
ateher e kuptova se Nena ime kishte ardhur ne vetdije...

kishte dhimbje te medha o zote,vinte nje mjeke cdo 2 ore per ta vizituar dhe per ti dhene ndonje barne epr qetsim,dhe qe tia pakesoj dhimbjet...

Perderisa rija aty mbi koken e saj,vazhdimishte e lusja Zotin,o Zote me more Babin,mos me mere edhe Nenen,c'ka do te bejem ne pa ate,te lutem o Zote,me mere mua me mire,une s'mund te shikoj se si ajo vdes..

Keshtu lutesha dite e nate,nate e dite,ore e caste...

07.08.2009

ashtu si cdo dite qe kur erhe nena ne shtepi ne i rrinim mbi koke dhe luteshime per Jeten e saj,
nuk e di,nuk mund ta kuptoj perse ate dte disi u dorzova,dhe nuk i lutesha me Zotit per jeten e saj,por fjale t evetme qe me vinin prej thellsis se shpirtit time ishin keto: "o Zote,sa e sa Njerez ne bote kan vdekur,sa e sa Profete,sa e sa te till jan rritur pa Prinder"
Kjo me vinte prej shpirti,ne fakte me von e kuptova s eishte nje fare kurajo,force q evete Zoti me dha...

ora 14:20 vizita e fundit e mjekut: 
"C'do organ ne trupin e saj eshte shkatruar,nuk funksionon,vec zemres,e ka zemren e forte,prandaj akoma nuk dorzohet"

kjo me Beri te mendoj se,normal ajo na kishte premtuar se cdo here do jete me ne,edhe asaj i vjen keq s epo na le..



ora 19:30

une akoma pran Nenes duke i mbajtur doren,me vinte shume keq sepse ajo vuante..
nuk e di rastesishte i preka kembet e saj dhe m'u duken akull te ftohta..

Nuk kisha pare me pare se si njeriu i del shpirti nga Trupi,nuk e pash as Babin,ate ma sollen te pa jete..

shkova ne dhomen tjeetr ku ishte edhe motra ime dhe i them eja te Nena,thuaj ndonje dua,qe shpirti i saj te del me lehte,kur dikush tjeetr e kishte thirur vellain time te madh,erdhe edhe ai...

I'u afrova tek veshi Nenes sime duke i thene: Nene Te fala Babit,me pritni se edhe une do te vije...

I venduam doret tona mbi ballin e saj,dhe vazhdimishte benim lutje,vellai na beri me dije te mos qajme,sepse kjo ishte deshira e Nenes...
sikur i kishte syte mbyllur ajo i hapi dal nga dal,dhe e dha te fundit fryme,i fshime te fundit lote,
dhe u kthyen e u veshem me roba zie..

Ishte nata e fundit q e epatem Nenen aty,u be aq e bukur,i shenderiste fytyra..

Me kujtohet sa here q eme thoshte e kam para babin ender,une si nuse e veshur ai vinte t eme mer,une e ngacmoja duke i thene: ti nene kur te vdesesh une do te te zbukuroj,se ti shume deshire ke te shkosh te Babi,dhe ateher do te jesh e lumtur...

por jo,ajo nuk priti q eune ta zbukuroj,ajo u zbukurua vete,e zbukuroi vet Zoti....

keshtu gjithe naten i qendruam pran trupi te pa jete te saj,duke e ditur se te nesermen ate do ta percjellim ne nje shtepi te rre.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Foleja_

Ah tetovare  , ma kepute shpirtin  :i ngrysur:   Qofshin lotet e fundit  te merzise zemer, tash e tutje lutem te kesh vetem lot gezimi ,suksesi e lumturie per vete dhe per te gjithe ata qe i don e te duan  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

> Ah tetovare  , ma kepute shpirtin   Qofshin lotet e fundit  te merzise zemer, tash e tutje lutem te kesh vetem lot gezimi ,suksesi e lumturie per vete dhe per te gjithe ata qe i don e te duan


E Nderuara Fole e Shqipes,me vjen keq sepse qellimi ime nuk ishte te beje lexuesin te dnjehet keq,
po doja qe ta sjelle kete leter te ditarit time..
jane mendimet,kujtesat e mia te fundi kur bie ne gjume ..
Ndonjeher mundohem t fantazoj dicka te bukur sa per te larguar keto mendime,por as ne ate nuk ia arrije dote..
s'jam e mire ne asgje ne kete Bote,dhe ata fantazia me bejne me keq se sa te mendoj momentin e fundit te jetes se Nenes sime,dhe perseri kthehem e zgjedhi te mendj keto,edhe pse jan te hidhura,por eshte realiteti ime,dhe askuhs sme gjykon ..

Falemnderit per Urime,Gjitha te mirat edhe per ty e Nderuar ...perqafime

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## pranvera bica

Zemer e tetes! Jeta vazhdon...nena jote eshte prane babait tuaj dhe ju lane mbrapa Ju qe te vazhdoni jeten e cila eshte shume e bukur e duhet jetuar...Ju sigurisht kini qellimet dhe obligimet tuaja ne jete, njerezit lodhen  ose merziten nga jeta, kur nuk kane nje qellim te cilit t'i kushtojne cdo perpjekje e cdo mendim,Vajza ime- sa mire eshte te jetosh edhe kur e ardhmja te kercenon.Dije mire se jeta te buzeqesh edhe kur i ke syckat me lot! Teta!

----------


## tetovarja87

> Zemer e tetes! Jeta vazhdon...nena jote eshte prane babait tuaj dhe ju lane mbrapa Ju qe te vazhdoni jeten e cila eshte shume e bukur e duhet jetuar...Ju sigurisht kini qellimet dhe obligimet tuaja ne jete, njerezit lodhen  ose merziten nga jeta, kur nuk kane nje qellim te cilit t'i kushtojne cdo perpjekje e cdo mendim,Vajza ime- sa mire eshte te jetosh edhe kur e ardhmja te kercenon.Dije mire se jeta te buzeqesh edhe kur i ke syckat me lot! Teta!


Tetka ime,nena ime...
e dins  ekjo me bene te lumtur kur e kujtoj se ata te dy tani jan bashke me,sepse ata kur ishin ne kete Bote shume duheshin,nuk ndejten pa njeri tjeterin dhe tani jan bashke..
Dashuria e tyre eshte mburja ime..
Jeta vazhdon, edi,edhe ne do kemi caste te bukura ne jete o Teta,e di,por me asgje sdo jete sikur me pare..
do jete gjysma e lumturis sepse gjysa tejetr neve gjithmon do na mungoj..
Shpeshe here e faenderoj Zotin se kam motren dhe vellezerit,te cilet jan qelllimi ime i jetes,qellimi i pare dhe me i forti...

Te perqafoj forte Tetushe,ju jeni gjithmon ne zemren dhe mendjen time ...tkxh

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

Ate dite (23/ 07.2005) U nisa per ne pune,Babi ishte ne shtepi,ishte kthyer nga spitali kinse ndjehet me mire.

Ai ndodhej ne dhomen tjeter ndersa une as qe shkova ta shohe sepse shpejtoja per ne pune,vetem me ze i  bertita ika babi,mirupafshim.

Ora 11:00 me lajmeron nena ne Tel.dhe me thot babin e kemi derguar ne spital (ne shkuo) vetem qe te beje nje kontroll,sepse kishim dasem te motra e tije pas nje dite,
ai vertet ndjehej mire,dhe me kembet e veta ishte futur ne vetur per te shkuar atje vetem nje kontroll te beje.


M'u keput shpirti dicka,dhe as kembet nuk me ecnin,ora 14:20 me theret Nena perseri e me thote shko me mire ne shtepi,e pyes po si eshte babi,mire me thote.

Shkova une ne shtepi,me shpresen se babi do te vije,nuk e mendoja se do te vije pa jete,e shifja u mboldhen njerez,dikush sillte ndonje lenge,e diksuh tjeter vetem endej andej e kendej ne oborin tone.

ora 15:00
Me kishte zene gjumi ne nje moment,5 minuta mund te theme,bie tel.u pergjegj nusja xhaxhit time,e cila pernjeher i'a dha nje ulerime,u trishtova...

Nena ishte ne tel. Ah Babi,jooo Babi ia dhash vrapit dhe dola ne obor ku aty ishin mbledhur gati i gjithe fisi.

Te gjithe ishin atje ne shkup me Babin,pos meje dhe vellait time te vogel.

Doja ta shohe edhe nje here,por une nuk ndodha aty kur ai e dha frymen e tij te fundit,doja te jem me ate ne ate moment t'ia shtrengoj doren dhe ti theme,te falenderohem per gjothcka Babi ime,te premtoj se une do te kujdesem per familjen,se keshillat e tua do ti cojm ne vend,dhe se emri yte gjithmon do te eprmendet,ashtu si u permendet derisa ti ishe ne mesin tone...Me prite babi se edhe une do te vi....por une nuk isha aty.

Jemi ne pritje qe babin time ta sjellin te pa jete,tanime vendin i'a kemi rregulluar.

Vellai ime i vogel me djalin e xhaxhit ndodhen nje kate me larte te shtepis,ne ballkon dhe veshtrojn,vjen vetura e spitalit,e nxjerin nje kufom nga aty,vellai ime i cili ka 7 vjete fillon te qaj.

O babi,o babi,thot me ze te ulet.

mos qaj i'a kthen djali xhaxhit,nuk eshte babi yte ai.

Babi eshte,ai eshte,une i pash gishtin e kenbesmai eshte.

Mos qaje te lutem,a don cokollad.

Nuk dua cokollad,e dua babin me thote zemra e motres,edhe pse kaq i vogel,ai ka aritur te dalloj Babin vetem nga gishti i kembes.

Me vrau zemren e shpirtin tani me pasi qe djali xhaxhit na tregoi per kete.

Erdhe babi dhe tani me eshte ne dhom,Babi eshte aq i bukur ,aspak nuk ka ndryshuar,njerin sy akoma se ka mbyllur ,pret,po kende e pret te shohe qe se ka pare.


Me vone erdh vellai ime ne dhome aty dhe u ule tek kembet e babit,per cudi,ateher syri i babit u mbyll perfundimishte,per te mos u hapur kure.

qendrojm te gjithe rrethe e rrotull trupit te babit time te pa jete,dhe me vjen cudi per nenen time,grua,grua,dhe nuk derdh asnje lote,i them vetes,mos ndoshta ivjen turp sepse eshte nuse ne kete shtepi,sa keq me vjen se ajo smund te largoj te keqen nga barku npermjet loteve,por une e di?: se Asaj zemra i qane,une e di se ajo ne kete moment done qe edhe ajo te vdes,sepse une e di se sa u dashuroni ata dy.

05.08.2005

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

Ne shtepin time mbreteron qetesi e e madhe....
C'do njeri kemi zene nga nje skute ne kete dhome dhe rrime te heshtur.

Shtrati eshte vendbanimi yne,ai i cili na con drejte enderes,dhe vetem atje jemi te lire e te fluturojm dhe ndoshta ne nje caste te buzqeshemi.

Sa e cuditshme eshte kjo Bote !!!
Sa e sa Nete rri keshtu,nis nje leter dhe nuk di si dhe ku ta dergoj.

Dua te flas me dikende,kam nevoj per kete gje,ndoshta do me largohet kjo kokdhimbje e tmershme qe kam.

Kam nevoj qe te kem perballe vetes dikend qe totalishte ti besoje dhe t'ia nxjere zemren mbi tavolin dhe trurin,ndoshta i pastroj pak,i sheroj dhe pastaj kur ti vendoj ne vendin e tyre...ndoshta...ndoshta do te jete me mire...nuk e di.

Sa e sa Nete kshtu nen Driten e Henes,por tani bene edhe ftohte...dhe yjet nuk jan ...qe ti veshtroj dhe t'u flas e te me fshine keta lote.

Sa e rende me duket ndonjeher kjo Jete,sa bare e rende vec kjo fjale "jete" e dini..apo jo,ju nuk e dini,e si nga ta dini?!
Ju,nuk e patet problem se ku do mare para neser ti jap vellait per ne shkoll,ose per t'ia blejtur librat,ose ose....c'ka do te shtroj ne sofer neser....ose,ose...nuk e keni thene asnjeher.se nuk e dua kete ushqime,ateehr kur e eplqen dhe te hahet,por e sheh se ata e pelqejn dhe nuk ka mjaftueshem.

Gjithsesi,mua s'me eplqen tek disa nejez kur me thuan,behu e forte...po perse a nuk dukem a? A s'me shifni se akoma mare fryme,pas gjithckaje.
Ndonjeher i them vetes,po sikur te ishin nen lekuren time per nej caste,ne castin tjeter a do me thonin te tilla fjale,si shembull,jeta eshte e bukur- e di,e di,s'ka nevoj askush te ma thote.

Keshtu eshte pra: Shtrati yne eshte sikur nje qilim qe na dergon ne qiell,atje larte mes reve dhe yjeve,drejt enderes tone...atje ...tek nje Jete me te bukur-ne nje Perall.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## aska_peja

Pershendetje TETOVARJA, me vjen shum keq per ty, ta kuptoi dhimbjen tande shum mir
Se te njejtin rast e kam si ti, mos ma keq ndoshta

Provova te shkruj privat, por nuk bente,
I kam humb edhe une prinderit e mi te dyt qysh se isha fmi,
Po shyqyr zotit un e kam gjet veten, kam nje jet te mir e tesigurt, 
Thjesht me nje fjal jam i lumtur dej tani me keta qka me ka jap zoti

ajo qe me mundon esht vetmija, se jetoj hala vet, ishalla dan zoti e ndryshohet

Por ajo qka me preki mas shumti te ti, ishte ajo puna kushteve te veshti ku edheeki cek
Se qka do ju besh per dark a per tengren apo keshtu meradh,

Un as nuk te njo as nuk di kush je, por kisha pas deshir me tu gjind ne koh te veshtir
Deshiroj te ndihmoj me gjith zemer, se une ateher nuk e kishaas kend te me ndihmoj,

Po nese mundesh me kontakto diqysh privat, e te tregoj se si kam mendu per ndihmes

sa i perket puna ndihmeses, nuk e kisha shkru ketu, por nuk po di se si te kontaktoj privat, te pershender

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

> Pershendetje TETOVARJA, me vjen shum keq per ty, ta kuptoi dhimbjen tande shum mir
> Se te njejtin rast e kam si ti, mos ma keq ndoshta
> 
> Provova te shkruj privat, por nuk bente,
> I kam humb edhe une prinderit e mi te dyt qysh se isha fmi,
> Po shyqyr zotit un e kam gjet veten, kam nje jet te mir e tesigurt, 
> Thjesht me nje fjal jam i lumtur dej tani me keta qka me ka jap zoti
> 
> ajo qe me mundon esht vetmija, se jetoj hala vet, ishalla dan zoti e ndryshohet
> ...



Pershendetje Aska Peja...
Me vjen keq edhe per rastin e juaj..
Falemdnerit per gjithc'ka,sinqerishte...

Te u them te drejten ,mua,motres sime dhe velezerve te mi nuk na mungon asgje,them per gjerat materiale,pos prinderve...

Vellai ime i vogel si nje i rri qe eshte i ka kushtet me te mira se edhe ata qe kan prinder...

sa per ato qe une kam shkruar e kam apsur me mendjen se une si me e madhe dhe e kam pasur si obligim se c'ka do u shtroj ne sofer,sepse ateher kur e gjith bota "ra mbi koken time" une isha nje e rre,dhe eprderisa shoqe e mia shetiteshin neper kafene mua me duhet te rrinaj en shtepi dhe te u merja me punet e shtepis,ashtu sic mudn te beje nje Nene...Jam e bindur se me kuptoni...

Shume here e falenderoj Zotin per te mirat qe na ka dhene,sepse ne shtepine time pos prinderve te mi dhe lumturis nuk mungon asgje,dua te them "buka" 'veshmbathja" etj etj,plus ndonejer me duket se kemi edhe gjerat me luksose qe cdo kush smund ti kete- te gjitha keto fal djalit xhaxhit qe e kemi edhe tutor.


ps. mp i kam te pezulluara per personat qe si kam ne listen e miqesis.
Gjitha te mirat dhe flm per fjalet e juaja.

ps/ me falni nese u kam prekur dicka me shkriemt e mia juve apo dikend tjeetr qe po te njejtat i kan perjetuar,por mua me eplqen te shkruaj ateehr kur smund te flas,duke mos e menduar se mund te kthesh edhe dikend tjeetr ne nje kohe aq te veshtir...Pardon

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## aska_peja

Ska perse, kalofsh mir tetovarja

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## loneeagle

wow kam qare pasi e lexova. Ngushellime per humbjen e prinderve tetovajra & Aska-peja. Humbja gjithmone eshte teper e rende edhe hap plage qe nuk sherohen kurre. Zoti iu dhente force te mesoheni te jetoni me dhimbjen. tetovare thank god qe keni edhe njeri tjetrin, motren & vellain!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

> wow kam qare pasi e lexova. Ngushellime per humbjen e prinderve. Humbja gjithmone eshte teper e rende edhe hap plage qe nuk sherohen kurre. Zoti te dhente force te mesoheni te jetoni me dhimbjen. Thank god qe keni edhe njeri tjeterin, motren & vellain!


Ehh falemdnerit loneelage,tashme jan bere 7 dhe 4 vite pa ata...
Vertete ashtu eshte,por edhe zoti te jep fuqi,dhe do behesh e forte vetem e vetem qe loti yte mos te pikoj mbi trupin epa jete te tyre e ti lendoj...
Ne tashme disi jemi mesuar...

Besomeni eshte falemdnerimi ime me i shpeshte qe i beje Zotit,qe me ka dhene moter e vella- jemi plote fale Zotit.

----------


## aska_peja

> wow kam qare pasi e lexova. Ngushellime per humbjen e prinderve tetovajra & Aska-peja. Humbja gjithmone eshte teper e rende edhe hap plage qe nuk sherohen kurre. Zoti iu dhente force te mesoheni te jetoni me dhimbjen. tetovare thank god qe keni edhe njeri tjetrin, motren & vellain!


Faleminderit, por un nuk kam fuqi te shkruaj ose te flas me diken reth kesaj teme
E mbaj ne vete, ama me haru se haroj kur, qdo nat pasi qe bi te flej, nukka shanc pame shku mendja atje, po qka te bejm, keshtu ka qen e shkrume ne nuk e kemi at takat ta ndryshojm fatin tan

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## loneeagle

> Faleminderit, por un nuk kam fuqi te shkruaj ose te flas me diken reth kesaj teme
> E mbaj ne vete, ama me haru se haroj kur, qdo nat pasi qe bi te flej, nukka shanc pame shku mendja atje, po qka te bejm, keshtu ka qen e shkrume ne nuk e kemi at takat ta ndryshojm fatin tan


Ke shume te drejte edhe sikur te them qe e imagjinoj si ndihesh eshte shume shume large ne krahasim me ata qe e kane perjetuar humbjen e te dashurve te vet. Por kur skemi mundesi tjeter vetem fjalet ngushelluese kane ngelur. Jeta vazhdon per te gjithe por per ju qe keni marre plage te tilla ska sherim, por me ndihmen e zotit te mundoheni te mesoheni te jetoni me dhimbjen.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> I'u afrova tek veshi Nenes sime duke i thene: Nene Te fala Babit,me pritni se edhe une do te vije...
> 
> I venduam doret tona mbi ballin e saj,dhe vazhdimishte benim lutje,vellai na beri me dije te mos qajme,sepse kjo ishte deshira e Nenes...
> sikur i kishte syte mbyllur ajo i hapi dal nga dal,dhe e dha te fundit fryme,i fshime te fundit lote,
> dhe u kthyen e u veshem me roba zie..
> 
> Ishte nata e fundit q e epatem Nenen aty,u be aq e bukur,i shenderiste fytyra..
> 
> Me kujtohet sa here q eme thoshte e kam para babin ender,une si nuse e veshur ai vinte t eme mer,une e ngacmoja duke i thene: ti nene kur te vdesesh une do te te zbukuroj,se ti shume deshire ke te shkosh te Babi,dhe ateher do te jesh e lumtur...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

shume me preke ,e dashur. te perqafoj e uroj qe nena jote ta kete dheun e lehte...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

> Faleminderit, por un nuk kam fuqi te shkruaj ose te flas me diken reth kesaj teme
> E mbaj ne vete, ama me haru se haroj kur, qdo nat pasi qe bi te flej, nukka shanc pame shku mendja atje, po qka te bejm, keshtu ka qen e shkrume ne nuk e kemi at takat ta ndryshojm fatin tan


Sa vjet ke ti Aska...
As une nuk flas per kete ceshtje ,por e shkruaj,sepse nje here me ka ndodhure te flas me dikend,dhe e verejta se sme degjonte dhe prej ateher jam betuar se do ti flas askujt per kete histori timen,sepse njerezit lodhen,dhe njerezve u besdiset te ndegjojn vetem hidherime e evuajtje,njerezit duan vetem shaka,buzqeshje..
dhe plus po u bene tip shakaxhi te dojn shume...

prandaj kam vendosur te shkruaj,,,
sepse njeriu duhet ta largoje nga zemra ate qe ndjen ,ate vuajtje,e din ti se i bene keq vetes nese e mbane ashtu ne zemren tende...
prandaj soe zgjidhe nje eprson qe do te te kuptoje te flasesh - ka...
ose ose nxjere ne nje cop leter....ndoshta te duket e kote,por vec nje keshilll deshta te te jap.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## loneeagle

> Ehh falemdnerit loneelage,tashme jan bere 7 dhe 4 vite pa ata...
> Vertete ashtu eshte,por edhe zoti te jep fuqi,dhe do behesh e forte vetem e vetem qe loti yte mos te pikoj mbi trupin epa jete te tyre e ti lendoj...
> Ne tashme disi jemi mesuar...
> 
> *Besomeni eshte falemdnerimi ime me i shpeshte qe i beje Zotit,qe me ka dhene moter e vella- jemi plote fale Zotit.*


Po thank god qe keni njeri tjetrin.  Sikur lehtesohesh kur ndan te njejten dhimbje me pjestaret e tjere te familjes.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## aska_peja

Edhe une kisha pas deshir ndoshta qe ta qes pak jasht nga zemra, po problemi eshte qe nuk ta mer as kush serisht

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tetovarja87

Sot jam shume e lumtur,jo sepse vete ndjehem ashtu,por nga shkaku sepse Nena ime eshte e lumtur,dhe shume e qete..

Ishim ne nje kasolle "viekndic" ne kodren e diellit,Familja ime me djalin e xhaxhit me familjen e tij.

Ai na dhuroi keto dite te bukura,qendruam atje 2 Nete.

Kaluam aq bukur ,sa qe nuk di si ta perkshkruaj o Ditar.

Nena ime,qe sa vdiq Babi ajo nuk shkoi me askund,nuk pate me ne jete kesi dite te bukura,dhe atje e shifja se vertet kenaqet,larg gjithckaje,dhimbjen dhe vuajtjen e di se i kishte me vete,por ne nje fare menyre ajo pak u qetesua shpirterisht.

Ajri i paster,bukuri natyrore,nuk duhej te bejme asgje,vetem te kenaqemi,ushqimin na pregadiste djali i xhaxhit,nje sofer luksoze....

U ndjeva shume mire kur e shifja nenen time se si ndonjehr mbante buzen ne gaz ateher kur ne benim shaka,qe ta bejme ate te buzqeshe,ajo vertet ishte e lumtur dje dhe pardje.

I beri mire qe doli pak nga shtepia,syte e saj shenderisnin nen driten e diellit dhe faqet e saj u skuqen,fyttyra  e saj mori nje pamje tjeter,sa e lumtur isha qe e shifja ashtu...

Jo te lumtur,por pak me ndryshe se sa diteet e tjera,dhe kete gje  e vereja ne te qindat here kur ajo i thoshte djalit xhaxhit tim: " ehh shume falemdnerit X,kete do ta mbaje mende gjithe jeten"

Ma tha edhe mua pak me heret se sa te ikte ne gjume,bisedonim dhe kujtonim ato caste...

Sa  e dua o Zote,sa keq me vjen se jam kaq  e rre,dhe ne duarte e mia skam ASGJE per t'i dhuruar,s'kam as nje rogen time qe  t'ia kthej gjitha harxhimet qe ajo  beri per mua teksa me dergoi ne shkoll.

Por,Te Premtoj ty o Ditar,se nje dite une kur te mbaroj fakulltetin,te diplomohem dhe t ekem nje rogen time,serishte Do te i beje dhurat Nenes nje Shtetitje te till...Ndoshta edhe me te bukur.

Eh! Sa e Lumtur jam kur e shohe se Nena ime buzqesh,i ka syte aq te bukur,s'dua t'ja shohe me lote.

E kam Gjithc'ka O Zote.

Tani me ngacmon e me thote: e mban mend kur te kam pyetur nje here s ekend e don me shume,aty edhe babi,dhe une i'a ktheva: Nene mos u hidhero,por,Babin e dua me shume" tani me thote : ehh babi te la ,iku..

- Tani dashuria e babit eshte bere e jotja ,keshtu qe Nene e Dashure ti ke dyfysh me shume Dashurin time,keshtu i'a kthej,dhe shkoj i'a puthi duart dhe ballin...

Ik tutje me thote gjithmon,se do te vdes,keshtu beje edhe epr babin se linje vete asnjehr,tani me je versulur mua,ti leshon shume zemer,me thote.

Se di,Nena ime ndoshta ka te drejte,por une e dua aq shume,une pa ate srri dote,edhe me shoqet nqs jam,une sdal me ata por i jap vrapit se Nenen e kam ne shtepi,dhe kur vi ketu ulem perball saj,Veem dua ashtu....ta shikoj.

S'ka gje them: Zoti si e ka shkruar,une do ta dua,do ta puth e puth,sepse nje dite eshte e ditur se ose une ose Nena ime do te ikim nga kjo bote: te pakten te mos na ngelet pik ne zemer asnjeres "dashuria e pa thene,puthjet  eperqafimet te pa dhena"

Si do qe te jete,u be vone,dhe une jam shume  e lodhure,me duhet te beje gjume.

Sonte do te me zere gjumi te lumtur sepse pashe edhe nje here nje buzqeshje atje diku te fshehur...buzqeshja e Nenes time....


13/05/2007

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

